
English prof's tweetstorm about 'King Lear' is literary community’s hottest beef - Tomte
http://www.theverge.com/2016/6/8/11889404/king-lear-shakespeare-500-tweetstorm-syme-vickers
======
brudgers
Seemingly a more informed account of the unseemliness wherein a benighted Brit
cites peer review and accuses Elizabethan bookbinders of editorial vagaries
sending Toronto Twitter Trolls apoplectic:

[https://www.timeshighereducation.com/news/shakespeare-
schola...](https://www.timeshighereducation.com/news/shakespeare-scholar-
vents-500-tweet-bitterly-sarcastic-attack-book)

